# Canadian Blob Top Bottle - Lager Beer



## yacorie (Apr 30, 2021)

Picked this one up recently but can’t find much on it.  Smaller square slug plate type embossing - angled with script.

Milwaukee Lager Beer Co.
Sherbrooke, P.O.

anyone have any info as to rarity or background


----------



## RCO (Apr 30, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Picked this one up recently but can’t find much on it.  Smaller square slug plate type embossing - angled with script.
> 
> Milwaukee Lager Beer Co.
> Sherbrooke, P.O.
> ...



never heard of them before but its from Sherbrooke Quebec not an area I've been to before or that familiar with 

but suspect its a good one and not very common


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 30, 2021)

I have an identical and crown top examples.  This is just a suggestion on my part as I have wondered about these for many years.  I think this could have been a bottler for PABST BREWING CO.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 30, 2021)

That's a nice bottle!  I don't remember seeing one before, but really any Canadian blob beer is a pretty good one.  Especially from Quebec, which isn't a province with that many embossed beers.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks guys - I saw it was Canadian so picked it up knowing nothing about it.


----------



## Mjbottle (Apr 30, 2021)

Thats a realy cool bottle, im from Quebec and dont think ive seen one before, nice find!


----------

